# How good are screen printed transfers?



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey guys, Im about to buy the maxx heat press but I need a little reassurance before I do haha.

When printing t-shirts using the transfers and the heatpress, how soft is the feel?

I plan on using american apparel or next level and my biggest feel is that the shirts will have the rough feel to it.

I plan on getting the transfers from transfer express. 

Hot Split Screen Printed Transfers | Transfer Express

I would truly appreciate any help or feedback! Thanks!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use both Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express and Heat Transfers | F&M Expressions | Custom Heat Transfers from time to time....I sell enough to know that most folks do not have a problem with them.... FM Expressions has special pricing right now...15 cent One Color Heat Transfers Great deal if the size works and you have your own artwork.....But my clients also like Easy Prints stock art from Transfer Express....Transfer Express has mini sample kit...Mini Sample Screen Printed Transfer Pack | Transfer Express


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

Screen printed shirts I think the quality is good if done right. Nearly every retailer that sells shirts has screen printed shirts for sale. When you get into more colors then it gets more time consuming, but if your only doing a few colors it shouldn't be too bad. You might want to check in your area to see if there are classes you can take. I found some near me and it's only a 100 bucks but a 3 hour class. Well worth it imo.


----------



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

I see but what do you guys think about the feel of the design using screen printed transfers?

thanks!


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't think it's as rough as you think it is. It's fairly smooth to the touch. Head to walmart or Target most of the tees they have are screen printed.


----------



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

screen printed using a screen printed transfer?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ccyran said:


> ... my biggest feel is that the shirts will have the rough feel to it.


I'm not sure exactly what your expectations are so it's hard to answer exactly but some transfers are very smooth, some have a more screenprint like feel, and some (cold peel) have a heavier hand. I know it probably seems like you're not getting a straight answer but you really should just call and ask for free samples and try them out. Go for the press, I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## ccyran (Aug 23, 2011)

Im just expecting to have a soft feel on a shirt. I had a horrible experience with plastisol ink on a black american apparel tee.

I'll give them a call, thanks for the replies, you guys are truly the best to converse with regarding the t-shirt business.

Have a good one!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Custom, screen printed transfers are of excellent quality and basically the same feel as direct screen printing. My suggestion would be to get some samples to see if they meet your expectations.


----------



## jandtshirts (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Transfer Express,I have never had one bad transfer and you can't beat the pricing unless you plan on spending a ton of money doing your on screen printing.Transfer that I have put on shirts from Transfer Express last a long time and never had anyone complan.I don't know of anyone like transfer Express but then I have never looked because they are so good and you can design your transfer with their templates or send your design.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

ccyran said:


> Im just expecting to have a soft feel on a shirt. I had a horrible experience with plastisol ink on a black american apparel tee.
> 
> I'll give them a call, thanks for the replies, you guys are truly the best to converse with regarding the t-shirt business.
> 
> Have a good one!


One thing to understand is that plastisol is plastisol, it's PVC plastic ink. If you want a really soft hand, basically don't want to feel the ink, then you'll need to have the shirts direct printed with waterbase ink.


----------



## mountainman1938 (Sep 3, 2010)

You will get a good soft hand with cold peel transfers printed with Union Ultrasoft inks.


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

they are good at least in my experience i use pro world easy trans


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

CCYRYAN,

Transfer can be very soft on shirts. Direct and transfer both have a different feel. This does not mean one is better than the other. However when you say black shirts the thickness of the ink is heavier. We use and sell alot of transfers and the end user is happy. Don't over think the hand. Get samples from everyone. Buy the machine and you will be happy.

[email protected]DowlingGraphics.com




ccyran said:


> Hey guys, Im about to buy the maxx heat press but I need a little reassurance before I do haha.
> 
> When printing t-shirts using the transfers and the heatpress, how soft is the feel?
> 
> ...


----------

